# Scythe Fuma 2



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 10, 2019)

The Scythe Fuma 2 is a compact dual-tower cooler that manages to deliver exceptional performance while also being nearly silent and fitting where other massive coolers cannot due to its 154.5 mm height. Truly like a ninja, the Fuma 2 is hiding in the shadows, poised to strike down its competition.

*Show full review*


----------



## HD64G (Oct 10, 2019)

Awesome product for enthusiasts for a fair price! It surpasses even some AIO coolers. Great review also. Kudos to Skythe and our *crazyeyesreaper *


----------



## dirtyferret (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Prince Valiant (Oct 10, 2019)

If I were to find something to fault Scythe on it'd be their packaging. I ordered a Ninja 5 and the box was damaged, one of the fins was bent, and the installation parts were too loose. Newegg is partly to blame but I think Scythe could improve their product packaging a bit. I don't mind it myself, Scythe offers solid products at decent prices, but some people are super fussy about such things.

Thanks for the review, it's always nice to see more cooler reviews.


----------



## Dave65 (Oct 10, 2019)

What floors me as how this thing is only 2 degrees hotter than a 360 AIO.. Mind boggling!
Id love to know how these do on a 3900x.


----------



## 3125b (Oct 10, 2019)

Well, the 8700K uses paste under the IHS, so its always gonna habve a fairly high temperature delta, even when not really producing that much heat. Something like the FX-9590 would probably paint a better picture.


----------



## dirtyferret (Oct 10, 2019)

Years ago I had a Scythe Slim Stream 120 PWM on a cooler master 212+.  The fan performed very well but would make this whining sound at full RPM.  Still not loud as coolermaster, phanteks, or corsair fans IMHO at the same speeds but not Noctua quiet either.


----------



## GeorgeMan (Oct 10, 2019)

Well, in Greece you can find it for 47€, so it's one of the most affordable high performing solutions out there (excluding ultra-high-priced AIOs).
Good job Scythe, and good review TPU as always.  
Will definitely have it on recommend it for friends' future builds.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 10, 2019)

Bravo. Nice product.


----------



## ShurikN (Oct 11, 2019)

Wow... the value of this thing is bonker. Unfortunately I don't think they sell Scythe in my home country.


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 11, 2019)

ShurikN said:


> Unfortunately I don't think they sell Scythe in my home country.


Is Amazon an option?






						Amazon.com: Scythe Fuma 2 CPU Air Cooler, Intel LGA1151, AMD AM4/Ryzen, 120mm Dual Towers, Black Top Cover: Computers & Accessories
					

Buy Scythe Fuma 2 CPU Air Cooler, Intel LGA1151, AMD AM4/Ryzen, 120mm Dual Towers, Black Top Cover: CPU Cooling Fans - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com


----------



## ShurikN (Oct 11, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Is Amazon an option?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not in Serbia XD.

But I managed to find some standalone importers, selling it for 60-65€ new. Probably bought in Hungary.
So now I know what to buy when I finally get to pc building next year.


----------



## Firedrops (Oct 11, 2019)

Always been a huge fan of Scythe Fumas and Deepcool Neptwin/Frostwin series. Really good budget twin-tower coolers that pretty much invalidates everything else on the market on a purely price-performance-reasonably silent perspective. They're also not hugely marked up locally like CM and Noctua due to internet fame. I think Deepcool realised it's too good value and re-branded theirs into the Assassin series with 3x the price though. Don't know what they're smoking but GLWS.


----------



## Mistral (Oct 11, 2019)

Glad to see them further inproving the Fuma. Scythe is really driving the value proposition. Got the Mugen 5 recently, it's bloody excellent.


----------



## John Naylor (Oct 11, 2019)

Scythe again slays but I remain concerned about what I refer to as "fairy tale" testing.   I don't say this in a  derogatory manner and yes i can understand the logic of testing using stress test utilities.  But what about real life every day usage ?  I would love to see how coolers perform using real life applications ..... adding RoG Real Bench would probide additional and more relevant info,  letting us know what noise and temperatures we can expevt after the box is built and stress tested ... and what it will see and what I will hear for 99.9% of it's lifetime.


----------



## RainingTacco (Oct 11, 2019)

GeorgeMan said:


> Well, in Greece you can find it for 47€, so it's one of the most affordable high performing solutions out there (excluding ultra-high-priced AIOs).
> Good job Scythe, and good review TPU as always.
> Will definitely have it on recommend it for friends' future builds.


Lol in Poland they've priced it 63 euros. Fracking nuts.


----------



## ShogoXT (Oct 12, 2019)

Excellent review crazyeyesreaper. I like how you push the coolers to the max and show which will throttle. 

May I ask you consider testing several heatsinks with the same single or dual fan used? That way we can see which scales up better. Reeven Okeanos ended up good after the fans were switched. 

I'd like to see Arctic P series fan review as well, but I think that is mostly VSG or whoever that does those? Thanks


----------



## Rx771 (Oct 13, 2019)

Compare with U12A, smaller, quieter, cheaper a lot, and Fuma 2 has the same performance.
Noctua is like Apple now........remain the top price and useless belief.


----------



## mastershake575 (Oct 13, 2019)

Rx771 said:


> Compare with U12A, smaller, quieter, cheaper a lot, and Fuma 2 has the same performance.
> Noctua is like Apple now........remain the top price and useless belief.


 Agreed. Interested in @notb view since he's super high on noctua


----------



## notb (Oct 13, 2019)

mastershake575 said:


> Agreed. Interested in @notb view since he's super high on noctua


LOL. I'm not "super high". I just value the finesse and engineering by Noctua. Scythe has very good bearings. That's it.

And honestly, results in this review are too good (both temp and noise). TPU doesn't have a lot of experience in cooler testing and often results are far from expected (and those on other sites).
IMO there may be a problem with reproducibility.

I'd rather believe in what eteknix measured:








						Scythe Fuma 2 CPU Air Cooler Review
					

We have quite a lot of respect for Scythe and, in particular, their cooling products. While they are not a particularly well-known brand in Western markets, they are trying (and with some success) to get out there and get themselves noticed! It hasn't, of course, hurt with the fact that they...



					www.eteknix.com
				



Their figures are still very good, but a lot more likely given the size and price.


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Oct 14, 2019)

ShurikN said:


> Wow... the value of this thing is bonker. Unfortunately I don't think they sell Scythe in my home country.



Scythe is very expensive in Canada but we can get it here.


----------



## Raven Rampkin (Oct 14, 2019)

3125b said:


> Well, the 8700K uses paste under the IHS, so its always gonna habve a fairly high temperature delta, even when not really producing that much heat. Something like the FX-9590 would probably paint a better picture.


Y-yes, comrades of working class demand test monster air coolers with leading furnace FX-9590!  
(this would unironically be fun though  and a great way to find out the "max. TDP" of those mfrs who don't really feel like disclosing said TDP)


----------



## Rx771 (Oct 14, 2019)

notb said:


> LOL. I'm not "super high". I just value the finesse and engineering by Noctua. Scythe has very good bearings. That's it.
> 
> And honestly, results in this review are too good (both temp and noise). TPU doesn't have a lot of experience in cooler testing and often results are far from expected (and those on other sites).
> IMO there may be a problem with reproducibility.
> ...


Eteknix's comparison is freaking weird......why CM's hyper 212(sucks) stronger than 280 AIO??? I can't trust this web at all.


----------



## mastershake575 (Oct 14, 2019)

notb said:


> LOL. I'm not "super high". I just value the finesse and engineering by Noctua. Scythe has very good bearings. That's it.
> 
> And honestly, results in this review are too good (both temp and noise). TPU doesn't have a lot of experience in cooler testing and often results are far from expected (and those on other sites).
> IMO there may be a problem with reproducibility.
> ...


 Claims he's not super high on noctua but then proceeds to bash techpowerup review because its too close to noctua performance.........  

If anything that eteknix review raises more red flags than this one.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 14, 2019)

ShogoXT said:


> Excellent review crazyeyesreaper. I like how you push the coolers to the max and show which will throttle.
> 
> May I ask you consider testing several heatsinks with the same single or dual fan used? That way we can see which scales up better. Reeven Okeanos ended up good after the fans were switched.
> 
> I'd like to see Arctic P series fan review as well, but I think that is mostly VSG or whoever that does those? Thanks


I test coolers as they are because no matter what fans I use there will be nitpicking. Essentially any thing I do is not good enough for someone somewhere lol. Besides where do I draw the line on noise? RPM? some coolers use slim 120 or 140 mm fans which adds variables that then result in further difficulty testing since that requires further tweaking of profiles if I don't test via noise level then instead max RPM as I currently due pairing a 1300 RPM slim fan with a 1500-1800 RPM fan is going to skew airflow and the results. Not to mention since everyone has their own preference to fans / RGB or no RGB etc that results in more difficulties. Typically RGB ring style fans have a smaller blade area meaning lower CFM and lower static pressure than non-RGB fans. So yeah due to the headaches I don't bother with set fan testing.



mastershake575 said:


> Claims he's not super high on noctua but then proceeds to bash techpowerup review because its too close to noctua performance.........
> 
> If anything that eteknix review raises more red flags than this one.


I agree those results from eteknix were pretty bad, that said, all coolers I test are tested in a room with a set ambient with 1C margin of error. I also test with a stock CPU rather than a delidded one.

There is also the fact this is a new cooler its base and design is likely skewed to better fit with the current generations of hardware. There is also the issue with mounting pressure, Delid a CPU and replace with liquid metal or paste that is fine but if the black gasket goo is removed that cuts the height of the IHS by a minimal amount. Considering the original FUMA did exceptionally well because of its high mounting pressure which was also a problem on certain Intel CPUs means that may be an issue in the eteknix review. Which is why my CPU is not delidded. The object is to remove as many variables as possible not add more.

That said, people should always read multiple reviews and get a broader sense of the products performance. It does exceptionally well on the 8700K i have, it might bomb on AMD or HEDT systems etc etc. Regardless I am not the sole authority on coolers what I provide is a piece of the puzzle.

Disclaimer that said i have worked with multiple companies on verifying the performance on prototype coolers along with working as a consultant in regards to performance and noise optimization. But hey... can't please everyone lol.


----------



## notb (Oct 14, 2019)

mastershake575 said:


> Claims he's not super high on noctua but then proceeds to bash techpowerup review because its too close to noctua performance.........
> 
> If anything that eteknix review raises more red flags than this one.


Look at Dark Rock Pro 4 result - it's way too poor considering the size and technology. How did that happen?
Dark Rock Slim, on the other hand, looks very overrated here.

What if there's a trend? What if the test system is creating less heat than it used to? Intel security fixes maybe?

Truth is: neither TPU nor eteknix test coolers properly. You can't just plug it in and run some benchmarks. These results make little sense for a reader. You can only compare the tested coolers and that's based on assumption the system hasn't changed.

You can check silentpcreview to learn how cooler tests should look.
At very least: the base should be fan speed, not CPU load. There's just way too much error in how "general PC" sites do this.


----------



## LaCrimosa (Oct 25, 2019)

Euh, I have this cooler in my system since May. From all reviews I have read already about this cooler, they are in line of the TPU review, only a few differ from it. BTW, don't be affraid to use the included thermal grease. It's au par with Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut: http://ru.gecid.com/cooler/svodnoe_testirovanie_termointerfejsov_vypusk_2/?s=all


----------

